# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Tour Du lịch Mỹ giá hấp dẫn!

## greencanaltravel41

* 
*
*-  Lịch trình* : NEWYORK- WASHINGTON D.C - LOS ANGELES – SAN DIEGO – HOOVER DAM


* - Thời gian*: 12 Ngày /11 Đêm


* - Phương tiện* : Máy Bay - *Giá* : 3.390 USD/ Khách


*

NGÀY 1: VIỆT NAM – TAIPEI - NEWYORK*



*NGÀY 2: NEWYORK  -* *(ĂN TỐI)*



*NGÀY 3: THAM QUAN THÀNH PHỐ NEWYORK (ĂN BA BỮA)*

*







NGÀY 4: NEWYORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON D.C (ĂN BA BỮA)



NGÀY 5: WASHINGTON D.C – LOS ANGELES (ĂN BA BỮA)









 


NGÀY 6: LOS ANGELES – LAS VEGAS (ĂN BA BỮA)



NGÀY 7: LAS VEGAS – HOOVER DAM – LAKE MEAD – SHOPPING (ĂN BA BỮA)











NGÀY 8: LAS VEGAS – LOS ANGELES – LITTLE SAIGON – DISNEY CITY  (ĂN BA BỮA) 06:30   Chuông điện thoại báo thức.


NGÀY 9: LOS ANGELES – SAN DIEGO BAY CRUISE -SEA WORLD – LOS ANGELES(ĂN SÁNG, CHIỀU)










NGÀY 10: HOLLYWOOD – UNIVERSAL STUIDO – SÂN BAY (ĂN BA BỮA)


NGÀY 11: LOS ANGELES - TAIPEI (TRÊN MÁY BAY)


NGÀY 12: TAIPEI - TP.HCM/ HÀ NỘI



GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI:
(Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 15 khách trở lên)

KHỞI HÀNH TỪ TP.HCM
3.390USD/KHÁCH

KHỞI HÀNH TỪ HÀ NỘI
3.440USD/KHÁCH











BAO GỒM:
ü Vé máy bay khứ hồi : SGN/HAN – NYC//IAD - LAX – SGN/HAN.
ü Thuế an ninh, xăng dầu hàng không và thuế phi trường.
ü Khách sạn 3 Sao tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi. Phòng ba sẽ được bố trí nếu số lượng khách lẻ.
ü Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
ü Xe đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình.
ü Phí tham quan: Du thuyền tham quan Tượng Nữ thần tự do, San Diego Cruise, Universal Studio.
ü Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt theo chương trình.
ü Quà tặng: Bao da hộ chiếu, Nón, Ba lô du lịch.
ü Nước suối: 02 chai/người/ngày.
ü Bảo hiểm du lịch Quốc tế AAA (75.000USD).

KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
ü Hộ chiếu: còn hạn trên 06 tháng tính từ ngày kết thúc chuyến đi.
ü Lệ phí đăng ký Visa Hoa Kỳ (140USD). 
ü Chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, điện thoại, giặt ủi, tham quan ngoài chương trình.
ü Phụ phí phòng đơn 500USD (nếu có).
ü Bồi dưỡng cho Hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (7USD/khách/ngày).
ü Các chi phí không được đề cập trong mục bao gồm.
GHI CHÚ:
ü Quý khách vui lòng xem kỹ chương trình, giá tour, phần bao gồm và không bao gồm được liệt kê chi tiết trong chương trình.   
ü Giá tour dựa trên số lượng khách tối thiểu là 15 khách. Trong  trường hợp số lượng khách khởi hành dười 15 khách (10 -14 khách) Công ty  du lịch và khách hàng sẽ thỏa thuận lại ngày khởi hành hoặc khách hàng  sẽ đóng thêm phí (100USD) để khởi hành đúng ngày. 
ü Số ngày đi có thể thay đổi nhưng số đêm thật ở Hoa Kỳ vẫn bằng nhau.
ü Chương trình có thể thay đổi thứ tự cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế của đoàn nhưng tổng số   điểm tham quan không thay đổi.
ü Hàng không sử dụng : Eva Airlines hoặc China Airlines (hoặc tương đương).
ü Công ty du lịch  được quyền thay nhiều hãng hàng không khác nhau tiện nhất cho chuyến đi: CI, KE, AA, UA.
ü Khách về không đúng lịch trình của đoàn sẽ chịu phí chênh lệch vé máy bay là:
100USD/Khách nếu ở lại Mỹ trong thời gian dưới 1 tháng. 200USD/Khách nếu ở lại Mỹ trong thời gian từ hơn 1 tháng đến 3 tháng.ü Việc quyết định cho nhập cảnh Hoa Kỳ hay không là do viên chức của Sở di trú quyết định từng trường hợp.
ü Trong trường hợp Quý khách bị từ chối visa, Qúy khách sẽ chịu chi phí 140USD + 60USD phí thư mời.

QUY TRÌNH ĐĂNG KÝ VÀ THỰC HIỆN:
ü Khách hàng điền phiếu đăng ký và cung cấp hồ sơ xin visa trước ngày khởi hành chậm nhất là 2 tuần.
ü Đóng tiền đặt cọc tour 1.000USD bằng tiền USD hoặc VND theo tỷ giá thị trường tự do.
ü Công ty du lịch sẽ hướng dẫn thủ tục Visa, cách điền các mẫu đơn  Visa, đăng ký ngày phỏng vấn, tư vấn sắp xếp hồ sơ và cung cấp thư mời,  chương trình để khách hàng đi phỏng vấn.


Chúc Quý khách chuyến đi vui vẻ và bổ ích!

Liên hệ : GREENCANAL TRAVEL TOURIS
 Website:http://dulichthegioi247.com
 Địa chỉ : Tầng 3 - 85 A Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
 Tel : Mr Quyết - 0904 386 229 Hoặc Ms Tâm - 01266 200 333
 Y/M : greencanaltour - greencanaltravel*

----------


## yeudulich2882

phòng vé máy bay bên mình cung cấp vé máy bay giá rẻ,nếu bác nào có nhu cầu mua vé máy bay hà nội mỹ hay đơn giản quan tâm thì ghé thăm website http://vemaybayvietnamairlines.vn hãy đặt mua vé ngay từ bây giờ để nhận được nhiều khuyến mại về giá vé

----------


## vemaybayq

Giá tour có vẻ hấp dẫn đây...Phải nhanh tay đặt tour nào...:d

----------

